# Penis & Scrotum sores



## annakiss

I need serious help, so I'm posting this here and in Health in Healing, if that's all right.

My son first got his scrotum sore in September after a day of excessive wetness & being in a diaper too long. Then it didn't go away for weeks & weeks & weeks. Sometimes it would go away to almost nothing, resembling a scar, then it'd come back. We tried bactroban, elidel, diaper cream, calendula, washing my dipes in hot hot hot water w/ vinegar to remove amonia crystals, and using disposables (without toxins). Eventually it disappeared around Christmas. Then it came back at the end of January. So we tried Bactroban on it with tegoderm on top to protect it because the docs at my ped's office thought that it was being caused by drippage from his penis. Except that sometimes there's a sore on his penis too, just above the opening on top, where liquid wouldn't necessarily be dripping (unless it was dripping UP). The penis sore usually heals much faster than the scrotum sore. The scrotum sore went away. Now it's back AND there's a sore on the penis (same locations as always) and they're looking scabby. It came back after a night of extreme wetness. I've been putting the bactroban on both sores for several days now, but this morning they just look worse. So today I brought out the tegoderm for the scrotum sore again. I really don't know what to do. Using disposables as opposed to cloth didn't seem to work, and I don't really want to switch. We let him air out for long periods of time, and that doesn't seem to do anything. And the docs don't even know what the heck they are. What do you suggest? At 19 months, going EC seems improbable, as does effective toilet training, though my potty from Ecobaby should be arriving any day (I thought I'd introduce Alex & potty at least and he can warm up to it as he likes, even if it takes another 2 years).

Help! TIA.


----------



## skj474

Just a thought, maybe his urine is too acidic? I went through something with Justin, his urine was too strong despite all the water he drank so his ped suggested giving him more cranberry juice to cut the acidity in his urine. it was buring when he peed causing the tip of his penis to become sore and at one point bleeding. I used to put Polysporin/Neosporin on it after each diaper change.
hope he gets better soon


----------



## lexbeach

Have you considered yeast? I am assuming that it has been ruled out since you already took him to the dr., but thought I'd mention it just in case. My ds had a similar sort of thing, a red spot on his scrotum that came and went and sometimes stayed for weeks, and his ended up being yeast. Nystatin can help if it's yeast, but I found supplementing with high doses of good quality acidophilus to be even more effective.

I hope he heals up soon!

Lex


----------



## annakiss

I don't know if we ever considered yeast, but I don't recall ever really treating it as yeast, so today I have gone into full anti-yeastie-beastie gear. I bought a baby acidophilus supplement today. I got oranges and a grapefruit (though we'll see if he actually eats any of that! :LOL) and plain non-fat brown cow yogurt, and fed him a bunch of the vanillla yogurt I already had in the fridge. I washed all our bedding and his diapers and the lining on the diaper basket in hot hot hot water with vinegar (and a little lavendar







) and am working on getting to scrub the tub & wash all the towels (though it's getting kind of late - I had to wash two pillows - one because it needed it, the other because he peed on it because He's NAKED!). He's not having any sugar and very little flour if I can help it. And I mixed up some water with grapefruitseed extract and squirted it on his genitals 2x so far. I'll coat him in the GSE and yogurt tonight before bed. If this doesn't kill it, then we'll go back to the doctor. You think I should call for some Nystatin too? Anything else?


----------



## pageta

Do your cloth diapers have microfleece touching the baby's skin instead of the soaker? That did wonder for my ds's diaper rash. Just a thought...


----------



## The Lucky One

Have they cultured the sores? Has he been tested for diabetes? Not to sound scary, but non-healing sores in a kiddo his age are kind of weird, and diabetics often have trouble healing sore spots, esp if they are in a damp area.

Is he getting plenty of protein in his diet? Protein aids healing. Also, make sure he's getting plenty of Vit C.

It sounds like you are doing everything right, mama. You are doing a great job. Maybe consider a pediatric dermatologist or urologist.

lisa


----------



## Bippity

I'd use whole milk yogurt & I'd give him some Kefir, too!

I think I've heard here that the Baby Jarro-dophilus is the best brand of probiotic.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Mummoth

Maybe it's excema? It tends to run in families, along with allergies & asthma. DH has had excema his whole life & it tends to popup in the same places all the time. He's found lanolin to be most helpful, and avoids the steriods the doctor prescribes, because it comes back anyways.

Getting air on the area is good, regardless of what caused the rash.


----------



## Sarah and Brandon

I don't know what it would be but I would ask to see a dermatologist or a urologist for sure. I'm sure those doctors would be able to better heal your son. Good luck!

Also I don't use cloth so I don't know everything about them, but I can say that the huggies supreme really hold all the moister away from their skin. You might want to try that on a full time (couple weeks) to see if it helps at all. And I know this is a pain but maybe getting up in the middle of the night to change him will help since he got the last one over a wet diaper at night. I hope that you can find something that fixes it. But I would really try the urologist first!

Sarah


----------



## GruppieGirl

Sounds like the same thing that happened to my ds around 7 mo.

I gave him A LOT of baths with baking soda and stayed away from diaper creams. It eventually went away. Good luck!


----------

